# I Want To Know Your Opinion!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please choose the one you like best.

You may also give some ideas if you like. 

Malice needs a registered name.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the first one.

How can such a cutey possibly be evil? :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Neither. (no offense) I wouldn't name my dog something that made it sound like he/she was evil.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Both are longer than the AKC permits (36) without paying extra.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I like the second one. It’s fun and different. Plus when it comes to a registered name it's about creativity. I see this with horse’s registered names as well.

For some reason "Dark Magic" makes me think of the show the Big Bang Theory. (IMO)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The second one without the word ALL in it.
as for ideas:
SBD Posejpal's Maleficent Evil Mistress


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> The second one without the word ALL in it.


Though I agree that it sounds better without the "All" (and perhaps taking the 4 characters out might get you under the AKC char limit), I do get the reference. "She is the self-proclaimed 'Mistress of All Evil'"

[EDIT]- Correction. At 46 total chars currently, removing 4 wouldn't get you under the limit. Haha... yeah, I guess I can do math.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I voted for the first one but it was tough. I love both!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you should name her 'Nancy'. But that's just me........


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I didn't vote. Personally I think it should just be Malice. (After the kennel name.)

But I don't like long drawn out names. I give my horses short, "to the point", registered names too.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I think you should name her 'Nancy'. But that's just me........


:laugh: I'll think about that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Both are longer than the AKC permits (36) without paying extra.


Do you know how much it is to have extra letters?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wildo said:


> Though I agree that it sounds better without the "All" (and perhaps taking the 4 characters out might get you under the AKC char limit), I do get the reference. "She is the self-proclaimed 'Mistress of All Evil'"


I agree too that it sounds better without the all, but I am having a hard time letting it go because "She is the self-proclaimed 'Mistress of All Evil'"


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a hard choice....both are really cool names.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL- I am noticing that you are testing both in your signature, which I find amusing. :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wildo said:


> LOL- I am noticing that you are testing both in your signature, which I find amusing. :rofl:


hahaha, I am!

Sinister didn't get a creative name, he's just registered as Sinister Black.

How lame is that? I wish I could change his name!

Malice must have a creative name!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> Do you know how much it is to have extra letters?


I think it's $10 up to 50. But I have noticed when entering some things that there isn't always enough space even for a dog with 36 characters. I suppose if you don't ever need to write the full registered name that wouldn't matter. Even "Pantalaimon vom Geistwasser" is kind of a mouthful for me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I think it's $10 up to 50. But I have noticed when entering some things that there isn't always enough space even for a dog with 36 characters. I suppose if you don't ever need to write the full registered name that wouldn't matter. Even "Pantalaimon vom Geistwasser" is kind of a mouthful for me.


PAN! When are you going to post more pictures of him? I haven't seen photos of him in forever! :wub:

Will I need to write her full name for agility or herding?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister didn't get a creative name, he's just registered as Sinister Black.
> 
> How lame is that?


Oh, I don't know. Pimg is registered as Pimg. Talk about lack of creativity... At least Sinister got an adjective!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> PAN! When are you going to post more pictures of him? I haven't seen photos of him in forever! :wub:
> 
> Will I need to write her full name for agility or herding?


I'm on too many forums so I generally just post pics on my FB or on the other GSD forum.

If they are AKC events, yes, you need to enter with the registered name. This is also true for most other venues (like UKC, Schutzhund stuff, SV stuff).


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I like Mistress Of All Evil with out the All. It flows off the tong jus a lil bit better  but honestly both are great. Bella is jus Bella. At least you get to have fun thinking of a Reg name  lucky toot


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I like the Mistress of All Evil one better.


----------

